# First Piece Out Of Vacuum Pot



## Hammonds (Dec 24, 2018)

This was my first test out of the pot and oven. This was a partially good wood but mostly crap. White oak, very punky and totally unusable for a duck call. It took the dye where it wanted it to and the wood stayed natural where it wanted to. I really liked the effect. I dried in the oven for 4 hours, metered at 1%. Vacuumed 8 hours and soaked for 24 hours. I then baked for 3 hours.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 24, 2018)

Hammonds said:


> This was my first test out of the pot and oven. . . dried for 4 hours, metered at 1%. Vacuumed 8 hours and soaked for 24 hours. I then baked for 3 hours.



I like wood that's "_Well Done_".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks good. The purple dye works nicely with the spalted oak.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2018)

Looks like you're off to a good start!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Very nicely done!!


----------

